# ADA Mini S 3g rimless



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great. I'd try some more background plants on the right-rear side of the driftwood. I think the plant all the way to the left is cambomba(sp?). If I'm right, that stuff grows fast. For a foreground you could try mariselia quadrifolia, glosso, lilaeopsis brasiliensis or for a simpler, less maintenance type you could just tie some java moss on some lava rocks (or other flat round stones) and lay them across the front. It will grow in and be a hedgerow of moss. Its very undemanding. Good luck!


-Mike


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looks good.

you could keep HCs cousin HM (pearl weed). it just needs CO2 or excel dosing. you could also keep riccia if you have CO2.


----------



## wawawang (Jan 22, 2008)

I removed the original driftwood and got something smaller. Also added more background plants. Let me know what you think. I was thinking about removing the plant on the left it seems like it doesn't belong there for some reason. Any suggestions what I should use to fill in the left background?Thanks for looking.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Your Peacock moss looks great!

Nice tank, I love my Mini-M!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it looks nicer now. i like it.


----------



## Dan in Aus (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats great tank


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Oooo nice tank! I would suggest moving the wood a bit off center more. Golden rule yay!


----------



## Sil (Feb 13, 2008)

lookin' good  you're doing what I should have done


----------



## wawawang (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments from everyone!



sadistic-otaku said:


> Oooo nice tank! I would suggest moving the wood a bit off center more. Golden rule yay!


If I move the wood to the right should I add some small rocks in the center or what should I put in its place? I'm aiming for a nature jungle scape type look. Eventually I want the background to be filled with plants. Thanks


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Maybe move the wood to the right 2~3cm, and let the hairgrass fill in the center? Are you planning to have moss/anubias on the driftwood? Play around with it


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

nice nano!

where in VA are you located? NoVA area?


----------



## wawawang (Jan 22, 2008)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> nice nano!
> 
> where in VA are you located? NoVA area?


Im actually in Virginia Beach.

Cool micro i just took. Thanks for looking.


----------

